# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Hertz Bankruptcy

## MikeOKC

A nice Friday bombshell. I wonder how the local Hertz operations (which aren't small) will be touched by this. 
My guess is a_ major_ way considering what the article says they're cutting.

Hertz To Eliminate More Than 4000 Positions

Maybe some will know as they leave their jobs at the local Hertz locations today.

----------


## lasomeday

Hertz is a poorly run company.  They don't give raises unless you are a big dog.  The management is driving that company under.  They are making money but cutting back?  The management is greedy!

----------


## hipsterdoofus

They put some policies in place over the last couple of years that in effect made it easier to get fired.  Ended up affecting some of their best (and probably higher paid) employees - call times got really strict and such.  I guess they are getting what comes to them.  Stinks for the employees though.

----------


## FritterGirl

My husband works there.  Most of the cuts were to over-seas ops.  Few affected in OKC.  Still a loss, no matter how you cut it.  They have never bounced back since after 9/11, and the subsequent sale by Ford.  Current ownership wants only to boost the stock price before they sell it off again.  Not well-managed, but they have added some "perks" for employees that were not there before.  Too many chiefs in Parkridge, NJ.

----------


## drumsncode

I would rate Hertz as one of the most insanely stressful places to work in the world, from a computer programming standpoint.  It's so bad I considered writing a book about it while the memories were fresh, but time has faded a lot of the nuance.  Maybe it's Post Traumatic Stress Syndrome, it wouldn't surprise me.  

They have computer sytems that would make a billy goat puke, "tied together with bailing wire", extraordinarily poor documentation which makes maintenance even more stressful, and hardware and software from different vendors, which makes system integration even more of a nightmare.  

Management has been wined and dined by their vendors for 30 years, and their decisions are not often based on choosing the best product.  Rather they let themselves get blackmailed by vendors who also hold big corporate rental accounts with them.  Example: If you don't buy our hardware this year, we'll rent from Avis.  Yeah, blackmail is a wonderful tool if you're a vendor.

Years ago, HP came in and gave Hertz a big elaborate song and dance, convincing them they needed to use Unix for their Reservation Systhem front end with X-Terminals running the user-interface.  This technology is so ridiculously specialized; how many programmers out there know how to program X-Windows and Motif, rather than Microsoft Windows?

So none of the Hertz programmers knew how to code this crap, but for HP, that was a fricking goldmine.  They sold us training out the wazoo, hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of training.  They sold us so many X-Terminals that I'm sure someone retired from the profit on that sale alone.  Of course, these magical X-Servers that I believe cost $40,000 each needed OS upgrades every so often, and of course, only HP could seem to make the upgrade work properly.  They created a goldmine for themselves, selling Hertz crap that they could barely maintain on their own.  

This is what vendors do.  They create helpless IT departments that need them year after year.

But hey, don't get me started!

Sadly, I get the feeling that other rental companies are just as bad.

----------


## soonerguru

drumsncode,

You should pursue the book. Corporate incompetence often makes for entertaining reading.

----------


## jbrown84

Glad to hear it won't affect OKC jobs much.

I wish they would reorganize and relocate the headquarters here.

----------


## drumsncode

> Glad to hear it won't affect OKC jobs much.
> 
> I wish they would reorganize and relocate the headquarters here.


Nice try jbrown, but you are speaking from a basis of logic, and we're taking Hertz here.  Even though it's much cheaper for them to do business totally in Oklahoma from every standpoint, they don't want to relocate their corporate headquarters because of the "prestige issue".  That's basically what I was told over the years.

They used to be at 660 Madison Avenue, but they finally built this incredible building in Park Ridge, New Jersey in a very high-end corporate boulevard area, with all the other big names surrounding them, including BMW, which by the way, even had a traffic cop directing their employees out of work so no one would accidently hit one of their gorgeous cars.  It's a whole other world up there!

The facility in OKC at the Data Center is mostly concrete and mostly ugly.  The facility at Park Ridge is magnificent, including a gift-shop and some historical displays.  Did I mention the custom-designed granite floor with a pattern that is supposed to faciliate "walking and thinking" as you ponder a business problem?

Or how about the cafeteria with superb food, or the fact that in the fall, they run vacuum cleaning machines over the fescue lawn because OMG, we can't have leaves cluttering up the entrance now, can we?

The whole facility is lavish, while the OKC buildings are bare bones.  

It's a shame, because communication with management would be incredibly easy if everyone was in the same town, but this is Hertz, things aren't done that way.  It's amazing, because with all its problems, Hertz stayed #1, but we used to joke that we were #1 only because everyone else was so much worse.

----------


## FritterGirl

The admin centers off of Memorial are not necessarily "bare bones."  They're not Park Ridge, that's for sure, but neither are they the data center, which needs to be dumped and the people all relocated to Admin on the QS Parkway.

One funny point is that every time a VP comes down to visit admin from NJ, they break out the paint to "freshen up" the walls.  This happens multiple times a year.  That, too, is wasteful spending, in my estimation.

----------


## drumsncode

> The admin centers off of Memorial are not necessarily "bare bones."  They're not Park Ridge, that's for sure, but neither are they the data center, which needs to be dumped and the people all relocated to Admin on the QS Parkway.
> 
> One funny point is that every time a VP comes down to visit admin from NJ, they break out the paint to "freshen up" the walls.  This happens multiple times a year.  That, too, is wasteful spending, in my estimation.


Oh yeah, I forgot about how they'd run around and make you clean up your cubicle when the VP's were coming.  What a hoot.

When I said bare bones, I was referring to the data center.  The other buildings are a bit nicer.  I haven't seen some of the newer stuff.  The Res center has a nicer, quieter "feel" to it than the Data Center did in my day.  

It's always been funny that computer programmers are placed in cubicles with very little noise isolation, yet computer programming at a world-class level takes a quiet environment and tons of concentration.  On Mondays, you'd have to sit there and listen to an hour's worth of sports talk and stuff from the surrounding cubicles.  Good luck getting anything substantial done.

When I left and received a private office at my next job, it was incredible, the amount of focus I could achieve without all the noise.

----------


## namellac

And as long as we have the Oklahoma State Personal Income Tax, I seriously doubt any big dogs would want to pay the extra-price out of their own pockets just for the privilege of relocating their HQ here.

----------


## soonerguru

> And as long as we have the Oklahoma State Personal Income Tax, I seriously doubt any big dogs would want to pay the extra-price out of their own pockets just for the privilege of relocating their HQ here.


Do you work for the State Chamber or something? New Jersey has a state income tax right now! Brilliant. 

I hope our state's leadership considers the fact that to grow, Oklahoma will have to become a more attractive place to live, period. The income tax issue is only relevant when you're talking about Texas companies, and frankly, there are many revenue surprises awaiting any "big dog" who moves to Texas.

It's interesting that you gloss over the former Hertz insider who mentions "prestige" as the reason Hertz doesn't move here. 

Oklahoma needs to do whatever is possible to raise its level of prestige. Cutting the income tax is not going to do it, as our infrastructure and education funding already lags behind states we're competing with. News flash: we have no ocean here, and are not known for our mountain ranges, and we aren't Hollywood or New York City, so we need to work hard to improve our conditions here. Lagging education and infrastructure will kill us in these competitions. 

By cutting the state income tax, we will be funding fewer and fewer services to improve our infrastructure and eduction, a sure bet to ensure Oklahoma never attains the "prestige" we need to attract top-drawer companies.

----------


## Pete

This could be big news for OKC as you have to think they will move most the jobs from Tulsa to provide synergies with their massive OKC operations:



Dollar Thrifty, Hertz agree to merger deal

Dollar Thrifty Automotive Group's board of directors approved a merger agreement with Hertz Global Holdings in which Hertz will acquire the Tulsa-based company in an all-cash deal for about $2.6 billion, Dollar Thrifty officials said Sunday.


Read more: http://newsok.com/dollar-thrifty-her...#ixzz24mXbYqwI

----------


## Pete

Dollar Thrifty, Hertz agree to merger deal

Dollar Thrifty Plaza, the headquarters for the Dollar Thrifty Automotive Group Inc.
By JOHN STANCAVAGE World Business Editor 
Last Modified: 8/27/2012**12:45 PM


A proposed $2.6 billion merger between Tulsa-based Dollar Thrifty Automotive Group and Hertz Global Holdings would produce $160 million in annual savings and additional sales opportunities for the two companies, officials said Monday morning.

The deal was announced late Sunday. Leaders of both companies held a conference call Monday to offer details.

Locally, interest focused on what kind of impact the deal would have on employment. *Dollar Thrifty has about 780 people in the area*. *Hertz, meanwhile, has 1,700 in Oklahoma City.*

*The cost savings from the merger would include eliminating duplicate operations, officials said in the conference call. The process should take about two years, they said.*

Dollar Thrifty CEO Scott Thompson told his employees in an email that he thinks Hertz will need the majority of the area work force to support the new business.



"We have been assured by Hertz that all of our people will be considered for positions. Our agreement with Hertz includes protection of your current compensation and benefits for a period of time, including severance for those who are not retained. I am sure that Hertz will want the best people in this very competitive industry. *We have no information on Hertz's plans for the Tulsa operations, but my guess is that Hertz will benchmark the cost of functions in Tulsa against its Oklahoma City operations in determining where functions are located over the long term,"* Thompson said. 

The merger has the approval of both boards, but is not a done deal. It still must receive federal antitrust approval. Bloomberg News also reported that Dollar Thrifty has 30 days to solicit better offers.

Still, the deal would end a long period of speculation in which various suitors, including Hertz, have been vying to buy Dollar Thrifty. 

"The board has determined that the Hertz offer is compelling and in the best interest of our shareholders," Thompson said. "Accordingly, the board has decided to accept the offer in accordance to its fiduciary duty to our shareholders." 

The merger has Hertz buying Dollar Thrifty stock at a price of $87.50 per share, Thompson said. 

Dollar Thrifty has been in Tulsa since 1958 and has made its headquarters here since 1994. *The company is estimated to have a payroll of about $100 million.*

The Tulsa Metro Chamber had been among the local observers concerned about a merger with Hertz, particularly in light of that company's large Oklahoma City presence.

But Mike Neal, president and CEO of the chamber, said Sunday night in a statement that his group is looking forward to working with Hertz.

"The chamber welcomes Hertz as a new corporate partner in Tulsa and will aggressively work to ensure the company's integration plans result in positive protections for the Tulsa area work force," Neal said in a statement Sunday. "We will assist Hertz leadership during the transition by reinforcing the retention of the highly trained DTAG work force." 

*Hertz has been trying to acquire Dollar Thrifty, off and on, for two years*. Dollar Thrifty shareholders rejected Hertz's 2010 bid to buy the company for about $1.2 billion. Hertz made another offer last year that it later withdrew, citing market conditions. 

Shares of Dollar Thrifty closed Friday at $81, up $1.32. The stock is near its 52-week high of $84.91, set on July 9. Overall, Dollar Thrifty is up 15 percent since the beginning of the year. 

Hertz closed at $13.15 on Friday, up 15 cents. The 52-week high for its shares was $16.64 on May 3. 

Dollar Thrifty, the fourth-largest U.S. rental car company, employs 6,000 people companywide. 

*Hertz is the country's second-largest rental car operator. It's based in New Jersey, but its largest operations center - with 1,700 people - is in Oklahoma Cit*y. Hertz has 22,000 employees worldwide. 

Hertz also announced Sunday that it has reached an agreement to sell its Advantage business to Franchise Services of North America and Macquarie Capital. FSNA is a rental car operator with subsidiaries including, among others, U-Save, Rent-a- Wreck, Practicar and X Press Rent-a-Car. The closing of that divestiture is conditioned upon, among other things, Hertz completing an acquisition of Dollar Thrifty. 

Hertz Chairman and Chief Executive Officer Mark P. Frissora said: "We are pleased to have finally reached an agreement with Dollar Thrifty after a lengthy - but worthwhile - pursuit. We have always believed that a combination with Dollar Thrifty is the best strategic option for both companies. The transaction provides Hertz instant scale with two new, well- established brands with airport concession infrastructure in the mid-tier value segment. We'll be a stronger global competitive player with a full range of rental options not only in the U.S. but in Europe and other markets given Dollar Thrifty's strong international presence. In addition, we look forward to moving efficiently and swiftly through the regulatory process having reached an agreement to divest our Advantage brand." 

*The combination provides Hertz with multiple strategic options to address both corporate and leisure business in all three tiers of the car rental market.* The combined company would have enhanced leadership positions in key markets around the world, with combined annual earnings of $1.8 billion across approximately 10,000 locations globally.

Read more from this Tulsa World article at http://www.tulsaworld.com/news/artic...1_Dollar174137

----------


## Pete

Reading the comments in the Tulsa World, most people assume some/all their jobs will be lost to OKC.

----------


## Pete

Four months isn't a very long time.


****************


Tulsa Employees Guaranteed Jobs for 4 Months After Merger With Hertz
Posted: Aug 27, 2012 9:11 AM PDT
Updated: Aug 27, 2012 2:53 PM PDT
Posted by: Nathan Altadonna


Tulsa, Oklahoma -
Employee's at Dollar Thrifty's Tulsa headquarters are guaranteed jobs for at least four months after merging with Hertz, according to information filed with the Securities and Exchange Commission.

The memo filed Monday with the Commission was issued to Dollar Thrifty managers and featured key points of the merger agreement announced on Sunday. Hertz has agreed to purchase Dollar Thrifty for about $2.3 billion. 

*The memo states that all Tulsa employees will be retained for four months and the agreement provides severance payments for anyone who is terminated at the end of the four month period.* 

Dollar Thrifty employees 5,900 employees, including almost 800 at its Tulsa headquarters.

Mike Neal, president and CEO of the Tulsa Metro Chamber, said the Chamber has been monitoring the situation and looks forward to working with Hertz.

"The Chamber welcomes Hertz as a new corporate partner in Tulsa and will aggressively work to ensure the company's integration plans result in positive protections for the Tulsa area workforce," Neal said. "The employees of the rental car industry are a tremendous asset in the travel industry sector, which is closely aligned with the vital aviation and aerospace industry in the Tulsa region."

The announcement Sunday ended two years of competition to buy the company.

Avis Budget Group was also in the mix, pursuing a bid for Dollar Thrifty for more than a year. Avis dropped its bid nearly a year ago citing market conditions. Then, in October of last year, Hertz dropped its bid, too. But Dollar Thrifty didn't trust that the years of attempts were over. In February, it extended its shareholder rights plan known as a "poison pill" - a maneuver designed to deter any unsolicited attempts to take over the company - through May 2013.

Hertz Chairman and CEO Mark P. Frissora said in a statement that the Dollar Thrifty buyout will give it access to two well-known rental car brands - Dollar and Thrifty - as well as make it a more competitive player in Europe and other markets overseas.

"We are pleased to have finally reached an agreement with Dollar Thrifty after a lengthy - but worthwhile - pursuit," he said.

Both Hertz and Dollar Thrifty's boards have unanimously approved the deal, which still needs antitrust clearance from the Federal Trade Commission. Hertz said it has stayed in close contact with the FTC to secure clearance and that Dollar Thrifty will fully cooperate with the process.

The Associated Press Contributed to this report.

----------


## venture

Writing on the wall that the Tulsa offices are done for. I'm not sure OKC will see a huge boost from this outside of more job security from being part of a stable company.

----------


## Bellaboo

> one question, is this merger spelled "t-o-w-e-r"?


No !          Hertz has lots of excess space at the NW HWY Tech Center (Data Center)

I have a close relative that works for Hertz, and all the word around the office is how it would add more work to their department.

----------


## Pete

> Writing on the wall that the Tulsa offices are done for. I'm not sure OKC will see a huge boost from this outside of more job security from being part of a stable company.


Dollar Thrifty has 700 employees.

I'm sure there will be some synergies but no I would bet they will still need at least 80-90% of those employees.

----------


## jn1780

> Dollar Thrifty has 700 employees.
> 
> I'm sure there will be some synergies but no I would bet they will still need at least 80-90% of those employees.


They may need those positions, but they may or may not keep them in Tulsa. They may redistribute them throughout the OKC data center and the New Jersey corporate office

----------


## Pete

I think all the jobs will come here and I bet it will be at least 500 or so.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Dollar Thrifty has 700 employees.
> 
> I'm sure there will be some synergies but no I would bet they will still need at least 80-90% of those employees.


I know that for any rental car company that a large percentage are actual field operations. Hertz has 26,186 employees for US operations. OKC operations is a little less than 1,900 not counting contractors and Park Ridge is a little over 700. 

This will give an idea of how many are actually in regional offices or actual field rental locations. There will probably be some employees come from Tulsa, but I doubt if it's a great number. Their (Dollar/Thrifty) IT was outsourced to India in 2007. 

So, if anything there will be substantial job losses in Tulsa and a small gain in OKC.



Also, in reality, it's no merger.

----------


## Dubya61

I remember the joke when Mercedes and Chrysler "merged," the saying was when pronouncing the new name:  Daimler-Chrysler, the "Chrysler" was silent.

----------


## Pete

> I know that for any rental car company that a large percentage are actual field operations. Hertz has 26,186 employees for US operations. OKC operations is a little less than 1,900 not counting contractors and Park Ridge is a little over 700. 
> 
> This will give an idea of how many are actually in regional offices or actual field rental locations. There will probably be some employees come from Tulsa, but I doubt if it's a great number. Their (Dollar/Thrifty) IT was outsourced to India in 2007. 
> 
> So, if anything there will be substantial job losses in Tulsa and a small gain in OKC.


The 700 in Tulsa is exclusive of their field operations.

I stand by my statement that the large majority of those 700 jobs will be moved to OKC.

----------


## Bellaboo

> The 700 in Tulsa is exclusive of their field operations.
> 
> I stand by my statement that the large majority of those 700 jobs will be moved to OKC.


Don't count on it, I would expect in the number somewhere around 100 - 125 to OKC, and just a handful to Park Ridge. The layoff rumor has already started at HAC due to the article yesterday.

Keep in mind, since Hertz were bought out by private equity, they have drastically cut the number of positions and salaries.

----------


## ljbab728

http://newsok.com/dollar-thrifty-dea...rticle/3705024

----------


## Bellaboo

If the Tulsa Chamber thinks they will only lose 30 people, reality hasn't set in yet. At best they keep about 30 in Tulsa.

----------


## MadMonk

As a former Hertz employee, I could tell you loads about the veracity of whatever comes out of Frissora's mouth, and none of it is good.  If those poor people in Tulsa aren't already looking for work elsewhere, they are fools.

----------


## Bellaboo

> As a former Hertz employee, I could tell you loads about the veracity of whatever comes out of Frissora's mouth, and none of it is good.  If those poor people in Tulsa aren't already looking for work elsewhere, they are fools.


Ditto to all above.............Mark P Frissora is the most self loved egotistical Azz in the world.....

At one point, the best suite at the Waterford was not good enough for him, he refused to stay the night, so he demanded to be moved to the best suite at the Skirvin immediately. The local VP of operations had to go get him and take him immediately to a better hotel.

He demands to have a body guard........guess it makes him feel important.

----------


## mugofbeer

Too bad Hertz was recognized as one of the 10 WORST places to work in America.

Worst Companies To Work For: Glassdoor.com's List (PHOTOS, POLL)

----------


## Bellaboo

> Too bad Hertz was recognized as one of the 10 WORST places to work in America.
> 
> Worst Companies To Work For: Glassdoor.com's List (PHOTOS, POLL)


For the first 20 years I was there, it wasn't bad. It was really good when Ford owned them, then went to hell in a handbasket when they were bought out in 2006 by a conglomerate of private equity firms.... that's when Frissora showed up and started destroying the company.

----------


## Pete

Sent to employees today:



Dear Dollar Thrifty & Hertz Colleagues,

Today we are announcing a major step towards integrating Hertz and Dollar Thrifty and paving the way for future growth. After careful consideration, we have concluded that *the corporate headquarters for our combined organization will be located in Estero, Florida*, which is adjacent to Fort Myers in Lee County. *We will build a new HQ location* with construction beginning a little later this year, with scheduled completion in approximately 18 months.

Our integration team has been hard at work since we announced the acquisition of Dollar Thrifty last November, exploring the best ways to integrate the two companies, establish a common culture, and achieve significant cost and revenue synergies. Merging our headquarters into one location in Florida enables us to achieve significant synergies and bring together Dollar Thrifty and Hertz HQ employees under one roof. The transition will take place over a two-year period, with a small number of employees relocating in the 4th quarter of 2013, another, larger wave in early 2014 to a temporary facility, and the remaining majority moving in the 4th quarter of 2014 or early 2015 when our new headquarters building is completed. 

This move will affect headquarters employees in Park Ridge, New Jersey and Tulsa, Oklahoma. Approximately 150 employees who work in Park Ridge will remain in New Jersey. (Please note that this move does not affect almost 2,000 employees in the tri-state area who run our car and equipment rental businesses which we expect to grow, aggressively, in the years ahead.) We’ll also, as we have committed, *maintain a presence in Tulsa for several non-headquarters functions, and Oklahoma City will continue to be our primary center for financial, customer service and IT support in North America*. 

I announced this news to affected employees this morning in Park Ridge and Tulsa, and a press release was recently sent to the media. Please read on to learn more about our selection of Florida and, most importantly, the impact of this decision on our employees.

----------


## LakeEffect

Fitting that an auto-focused company would choose a very suburban location for a new HQ.

----------


## Pete

I wonder if the folks at the Chamber and Economic Development Trust were able to get any sort audience with the Hertz decision makers, and if so, how deeply we may have been considered.

Regardless, I'm quite sure this means more jobs for OKC.

----------


## HangryHippo

Mystery tower candidate casualty #1.  




I kid, I kid!

----------


## Bellaboo

> Mystery tower candidate casualty #1.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid, I kid!




I know you're kidding, but it wouldn't be much of a tower. I believe their Parkridge NJ HQ is only 3 stories tall, with about 400 employees. They have more of a corporate presence in OKC than in any other place in the world.

----------


## Pete

OKC has always provided the "back office" for Hertz (payroll, reservations, IT, etc.) and it certainly seems they will be simply merging those Dollar / Thrifty functions into the OKC operations.

They are clearly trying to be careful with the Tulsa situation but I can't imagine there will be much left there when they move the HQ jobs to Florida and operations stuff down the Turner Turnpike.

----------


## Bellaboo

I just read that Hertz will build a 50 million dollar Tuscan style HQ on 40 acres near Ft Myers........

Also, they were given 19 million from the state and county as an incentive to move.

No big deal actually.

----------


## HangryHippo

> No big deal actually.


Are you being sarcastic...?

----------


## Pete

A $50 million building is nice but not super impressive.

Remember, the Devon Energy Center was around $750 million.

----------


## Just the facts

40 acres to house 400 employees.  That should be a crime.

----------


## Just the facts

> Mystery tower candidate casualty #1.  
> I kid, I kid!


Well, about 2 years ago I predicted Hertz would move to OKC and acquire naming right to the OKC arena.  It almost panned out.

----------


## onthestrip

> 40 acres to house 400 employees.  That should be a crime.


I was more taken aback by the Tuscan style. Tuscan style for a company headquarters just sounds cheesy and unprofessional. 

Forty acres does sound like a bit much though. But included in that $19MM relocation incentive was probably some property tax concessions, so who cares if you have more land than necessary.

----------


## Just the facts

> I was more taken aback by the Tuscan style. Tuscan style for a company headquarters just sounds cheesy and unprofessional. 
> 
> Forty acres does sound like a bit much though. But included in that $19MM relocation incentive was probably some property tax concessions, so who cares if you have more land than necessary.


I would say the taxpayers in Lee County might care but have you seen the 10,000 miles of unused roads around Ft. Myers?  If you haven't take a look on Google Earth.

----------


## HangryHippo

> I would say the taxpayers in Lee County might care but have you seen the 10,000 miles of unused roads around Ft. Myers?  If you haven't take a look on Google Earth.


You know, looking at Ft. Myers on Google Earth, I wonder when we're really going to have to start answering for all the planning gone wrong?  At some point, this is going to become a nightmare to try and fix.

----------


## Just the facts

> You know, looking at Ft. Myers on Google Earth, I wonder when we're really going to have to start answering for all the planning gone wrong?  At some point, this is going to become a nightmare to try and fix.


They do have a plan.  They gave $19 million in public dollars for them to come use the roads that were built to spur growth, which was supposed to raise the money necessary to pay off the debt that was used to build the roads in the first place.  Dumb-asses.

----------


## kevinpate

> I would say the taxpayers in Lee County might care but have you seen the 10,000 miles of unused roads around Ft. Myers?  If you haven't take a look on Google Earth.


Maybe Hertz can rent some of the unused miles to store some of their fleet?

----------


## Bellaboo

> I was more taken aback by the *Tuscan style*. Tuscan style for a company headquarters just sounds cheesy and unprofessional. 
> 
> Forty acres does sound like a bit much though. But included in that $19MM relocation incentive was probably some property tax concessions, so who cares if you have more land than necessary.




Well, Mark P. Frissora is Itilian to say the least......he also has a residence in Naples, just down the road....I'd think that had more play on the decision where to locate than anything......Believe me, it's his way or the highway, he cares absolutely nothing about or for the employees.

----------


## adaniel

> Well, Mark P. Frissora is Itilian to say the least......he also has a residence in Naples, just down the road....I'd think that had more play on the decision where to locate than anything......Believe me, it's his way or the highway, he cares absolutely nothing about or for the employees.


This is probably accurate. For all the arguing about business incentives, taxes, you would be surprised at what ultimately factors into companies moving.

And, I hope nobody gets offended by this, bu I have never heard anyone say anything positive about living in SW Florida. At least relocating workers can get a really good deal on the multitude of foreclosed properties. Plus I'm sure the workers from Jersey would have no problem moving since the southern third of Florida is home to significant NYC Tri State diaspora. It will be like they never left! 

This really stinks for Tulsa. They cannot hold onto anything. Like I said, companies locate for a variety of reasons, but it can't be good for the local psyche to lose companies to cities 6 times smaller.

----------


## MadMonk

> Well, Mark P. Frissora is Itilian to say the least......he also has a residence in Naples, just down the road....I'd think that had more play on the decision where to locate than anything......Believe me, i*t's his way or the highway, he cares absolutely nothing about or for the employees*.


I can personally vouch for this.

----------


## Rover

> Well, Mark P. Frissora is Itilian to say the least......he also has a residence in Naples, just down the road....I'd think that had more play on the decision where to locate than anything......Believe me, it's his way or the highway, he cares absolutely nothing about or for the employees.


I happen to know about a company that chose Ft. Smith over Chickasha not because of incentives, taxes or anything, but because the president refused to move to a town which sounded like Chicken Sh**, Oklahoma.  True story.  LOL

----------


## kevinpate

> I happen to know about a company that chose Ft. Smith over Chickasha not because of incentives, taxes or anything, but because the president refused to move to a town which sounded like Chicken Sh**, Oklahoma.  True story.  LOL


So he picked Fart Smith instead? yea.

----------


## progressiveboy

The below link states that Oklahoma was not interested in New Jersey and NJ employees were not interested in Oklahoma. Kinda insulting if you ask me. It sounds like Oklahoma did not want the HQ? Besides, beautiful sunny Florida with no state income tax is more "prestigious" and desirable than Oklahoma. A lot of east coast snobs think that Oklahoma is just an uncultured, backwater state. It is too bad Oklahoma cannot attract major headquarters.



Hertz move to Florida expected to cost Tulsa more than 100 jobs | Tulsa World

----------


## catch22

> The below link states that Oklahoma was not interested in New Jersey and NJ employees were not interested in Oklahoma. Kinda insulting if you ask me. It sounds like Oklahoma did not want the HQ? Besides, beautiful sunny Florida with no state income tax is more "prestigious" and desirable than Oklahoma. A lot of east coast snobs think that Oklahoma is just an uncultured, backwater state. It is too bad Oklahoma cannot attract major headquarters.
> 
> 
> 
> Hertz move to Florida expected to cost Tulsa more than 100 jobs | Tulsa World


It said the Oklahoma employees did not seem interested in moving to New Jersey and the New jersey employees did not seem too interested in moving to Oklahoma.

Whether or not that's true or corporate spin, I don't know. (Leaning towards spin to justify his choice of the Florida location)

----------


## Pete

No, what that article is saying is that the Tulsa employees to be relocated as part of the HQ consolidation were not interested in moving to New Jersey, and the people in the NJ Hertz HQ weren't into Oklahoma.

So, they tried to find a compromise for both groups in Florida.

----------


## Just the facts

> And, I hope nobody gets offended by this, bu I have never heard anyone say anything positive about living in SW Florida. At least relocating workers can get a really good deal on the multitude of foreclosed properties. Plus I'm sure the workers from Jersey would have no problem moving since the southern third of Florida is home to significant NYC Tri State diaspora. It will be like they never left!


As some one who lived in Tampa and spent a fair amount of time in Ft Myers and Naples I can say this is 100% true.  For 6 months out of the year I hope these employees don't like to dine out.  The wait at an Applebees can be 2 hours.

----------


## soonerguru

> The below link states that Oklahoma was not interested in New Jersey and NJ employees were not interested in Oklahoma. Kinda insulting if you ask me. It sounds like Oklahoma did not want the HQ? Besides, beautiful sunny Florida with no state income tax is more "prestigious" and desirable than Oklahoma. A lot of east coast snobs think that Oklahoma is just an uncultured, backwater state. It is too bad Oklahoma cannot attract major headquarters.
> 
> Hertz move to Florida expected to cost Tulsa more than 100 jobs | Tulsa World


It is somewhat uncultured and backwater, certainly compared to New York. It's getting better, but we're about to elect Sally Kern's husband to the Leg and we're generally known for having redneck nutcases speaking on our behalf nationally, so it's rather hard to shake that image.

----------


## Bellaboo

> The below link states that Oklahoma was not interested in New Jersey and NJ employees were not interested in Oklahoma. Kinda insulting if you ask me. It sounds like Oklahoma did not want the HQ? Besides, beautiful sunny Florida with no state income tax is more "prestigious" and desirable than Oklahoma.* A lot of east coast snobs think that Oklahoma is just an uncultured, backwater state*. It is too bad Oklahoma cannot attract major headquarters.
> 
> 
> 
> Hertz move to Florida expected to cost Tulsa more than 100 jobs | Tulsa World


Not true. I worked at Hertz for 23 years. There have been several that transferred from New York and New Jersey to Oklahoma. I know of only one that moved back...I know several that are still here. They love the weather compared to what they get back East.

----------


## ctchandler

Bellaboo,
Two things, you mentioned they were leaving 400 in NJ and it's actually 1,500-2,000.  The second thing is quite a few folks didn't want to come to OKC when they did in 1970/1971 but they did bring down a few managers that were instrumental in startup.  There were no "worker bees", some supervisors but almost every department was managed by a "Yankee" as we used to call them.  I was actually told that corporate headquarters would never come here and that was from a pretty reliable source, a vice president.  Even my boss (a Brooklyn native) tried to get back there but was only there for two years when they transferred him back to OKC.  You probably know that the Senior OKC VPs (Bob Bailey and Charles Schaffer) left OKC as soon as their tenure was over.  When they retired they both headed South to Dallas.
C. T.  


> Not true. I worked at Hertz for 23 years. There have been several that transferred from New York and New Jersey to Oklahoma. I know of only one that moved back...I know several that are still here. They love the weather compared to what they get back East.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Bellaboo,
> Two things, you mentioned they were leaving 400 in NJ and it's actually 1,500-2,000.  The second thing is quite a few folks didn't want to come to OKC when they did in 1970/1971 but they did bring down a few managers that were instrumental in startup.  There were no "worker bees", some supervisors but almost every department was managed by a "Yankee" as we used to call them.  I was actually told that corporate headquarters would never come here and that was from a pretty reliable source, a vice president.  Even my boss (a Brooklyn native) tried to get back there but was only there for two years when they transferred him back to OKC.  You probably know that the Senior OKC VPs (Bob Bailey and Charles Schaffer) left OKC as soon as their tenure was over.  When they retired they both headed South to Dallas.
> C. T.


CT,
Never said they were leaving 400 in NJ, said they had 400 in the Parkridge HQ. I stated that 400 would move from NJ to Florida, but actually about 100 from Tulsa (D/T) and others from Sales to make a combined 700 would move to Florida. 
I was referring to the programmers who came and stayed....not wanting to name names, but I still keep in touch with the ones who came from NY/NJ and stayed.....Didn't Bob Bailey come up through the mail room ?

----------


## ctchandler

Bellaboo,
No, that was Bailey's son.  Bob Bailey was a highly respected VP that refused to go to New York, or Park Ridge.  He was vp of the Southwest region and based in Dallas and accepted the position of "Czar" (as they called it at the time) of OKC or in other words, the first single vp in charge of all OKC centers, res center, data center, and then the administrative center.  By the way, go back and read what you said, "I believe their Parkridge NJ HQ is only 3 stories tall, with about 400 employees.".  That's why I said what I said.  I suspect what they are leaving in Park Ridge is the IT group, Sales and Marketing, and possibly ER but that's speculation on my part.  I agree about the IT staff remaining in OKC except for one of them.  He could never adapt because his religious needs were not satisfied here.  I'm sure you know who I am referring to.  Of course, I'm senile and I can't remember his name.
C. T. 


> CT,
> Never said they were leaving 400 in NJ, said they had 400 in the Parkridge HQ. I stated that 400 would move from NJ to Florida, but actually about 100 from Tulsa (D/T) and others from Sales to make a combined 700 would move to Florida. 
> I was referring to the programmers who came and stayed....not wanting to name names, but I still keep in touch with the ones who came from NY/NJ and stayed.....Didn't Bob Bailey come up through the mail room ?

----------


## MadMonk

LOL, all I have to say about Mr. Bailey's son is that that apple fell very far from the tree.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Bellaboo,
> No, that was Bailey's son.  Bob Bailey was a highly respected VP that refused to go to New York, or Park Ridge.  He was vp of the Southwest region and based in Dallas and accepted the position of "Czar" (as they called it at the time) of OKC or in other words, the first single vp in charge of all OKC centers, res center, data center, and then the administrative center.  By the way, go back and read what you said, "I believe their Parkridge NJ HQ is only 3 stories tall, with about 400 employees.".  That's why I said what I said.  I suspect what they are leaving in Park Ridge is the IT group, Sales and Marketing, and possibly ER but that's speculation on my part.  I agree about the IT staff remaining in OKC except for one of them.  He could never adapt because his religious needs were not satisfied here.  I'm sure you know who I am referring to.  Of course, I'm senile *and I can't remember his name.*
> 
> C. T.


Joe C####n

and you are not senile.... you are still sharp.  I'm not sure where the large numbers are coming from up there..... never remembering them having more than 500 or so in Parkridge. But after all the layoffs, who knows. Did you retire before Frissora showed up ?

Bellaboo

----------


## ctchandler

Bellaboo,
Yes, I retired in 2004.
C. T.


> Joe C####n
> 
> and you are not senile.... you are still sharp.  I'm not sure where the large numbers are coming from up there..... never remembering them having more than 500 or so in Parkridge. But after all the layoffs, who knows. Did you retire before Frissora showed up ?
> 
> Bellaboo

----------


## ctchandler

MadMonk,
You might be surprised, Bob Bailey was a high school graduate and never attended college.  At least that's what I was told.  But a good worker in the field and moved up the ladder to upper management pretty fast.  Who knows what his son will do, if he has inherited the management skills.
C. T.


> LOL, all I have to say about Mr. Bailey's son is that that apple fell very far from the tree.

----------


## MadMonk

> MadMonk,
> You might be surprised, Bob Bailey was a high school graduate and never attended college.  At least that's what I was told.  But a good worker in the field and moved up the ladder to upper management pretty fast.  Who knows what his son will do, if he has inherited the management skills.
> C. T.


I have a tremendous amount of respect for his dad.  I won't go into details because he's not here to defend himself, but I worked with his son for several years so I feel I have a good idea what kind of man he is.

----------


## ctchandler

MadMonk,
I only spoke to him in the hall when he was at the Data center on his courier run.  I never had any direct dealing with him.  And actually, I only had one direct (in his office) contact with Bob.  He seemed like a pretty good person.  Of course, as an IT person, I worked on projects that were of interest to him (or his people).
C. T.


> I have a tremendous amount of respect for his dad.  I won't go into details because he's not here to defend himself, but I worked with his son for several years so I feel I have a good idea what kind of man he is.

----------


## Bellaboo

At the Hertz Town Hall meeting yesterday, Frissora spewed that Hertz got an incentive worth 85 million for the relocation......this number could just be some more of his bs to the employees......smoke and mirrors.

----------


## MadMonk

FYI, I just heard that Hertz employees were notified via conference call that they are going to be doing another round of outsourcing and/or layoffs.  I feel bad for those poor souls who still remained there from the last time.   :Smiley099:

----------


## okc_bel_air

Any info of locations and # of cuts? When is this happening?

----------


## MadMonk

More details to come later this week.  This is for the OKC IT operations.

Outsourcing will be to IBM - but no numbers yet.  Sounds like it won't be a large number being retained with Hertz.  Not sure how many will be picked up by IBM.

Timing will be end of March to end of May, depending on whether you are being retained or not.

----------


## bradh

what kind of IT?  Does it include programmers?

----------


## MadMonk

Across all departments as far as I'm aware, though I'm not sure how many programmers were left after the culling a few years back.  Its been known for a while that they are planning on moving operations to their new Florida offices.

----------


## TheTravellers

Used to work as an IBM contractor (UNIX sys admin) there in 2009-2013, so glad I was able to leave voluntarily (still know a few folks there).  IBM has cut beyond the bone as far as security and sys admins go (for UNIX, mainframe, and iSeries), and in dev programming staff.  There were quite a few Hertz folks left (a couple of UNIX sys admins, some Windoze sys admins, some PMs, DBAs, etc.), but sounds like this will take pretty much everybody in Hertz IT and move *some* of them to IBM (re-interviewing for their jobs, of course).  Service from IBM was absolutely, horribly terrible (*tons* of missed SLAs, completely unknowledgeable offshore IT people, project/account managers with *no* technical experience, mountains of blue tape to get anything done) during my time there (despite us on-site low-level folks' best efforts), and I can't believe it's gotten any better, and can't believe that Hertz is actually going that way - "Please sir, may I have another (and another and another and another and another)".  

Oh yeah, the move from NJ to FL of their HQ didn't really affect the IT operations, which are almost completely based in OKC.

----------


## MadMonk

> Oh yeah, the move from NJ to FL of their HQ didn't really affect the IT operations, which are almost completely based in OKC.


Not yet anyway, but they ARE planning to move operations to Estero, FL.  Management has already told the employees this.  The Reservations Center is now empty (and may already be sold, I'm not sure), and those folks have been moved into the former Data Center.   Within two years, possibly less, Hertz will no longer have any IT operations in OKC to speak of.

----------


## MadMonk

Hertz warns 255 Oklahoma City employees of pending layoffs | News OK

----------


## TheTravellers

I believe the Res Center is still owned by Hertz since it's also their Business Recovery site, but yes, all the reservation agents have moved to the Data Center (not former yet, it's still their main data center  :Smile:  ).  They've been trying to sell the Res Center for years, but nobody wants it due to the computer room still being there.

----------


## MadMonk

> I believe the Res Center is still owned by Hertz since it's also their Business Recovery site, but yes, all the reservation agents have moved to the Data Center (not former yet, it's still their main data center  ).  They've been trying to sell the Res Center for years, but nobody wants it due to the computer room still being there.


LOL, I used "former Data Center" because I couldn't remember what they renamed it to.  I think they call it something like "Technology Center" or something now.

BTW, to add some detail, one of my sources says that its a "full IT wipe-out", including telecomm, server systems support (Windows, Unix and i-Series), PC support, field systems support and project management.  They are hoping that they get picked up by IBM.  That article only mentions 60 available positions though...

----------


## TheTravellers

> LOL, I used "former Data Center" because I couldn't remember what they renamed it to.  I think they call it something like "Technology Center" or something now.


Ha, yeah, you're right, I forgot about that - it's officially the "Hertz Technology Center" or HTC, and the building on/near Memorial is the HAC ("Administrative"), and the Reservation Center is the HCCC ("Customer Care").

----------


## ctchandler

Most, if not all the reservation agents were already working from home, so there weren't too many moved to the Technology Center (N. W. Expressway and MacArthur).  As far as the reservation center, the computer room, UPS, and some communications backup for the Technology Center has probably interfered with any sale of the facility.  I've had two friends from Hertz (one retired last year) but have only talked to one of them and she confirms everything that has been said here except for the move to Florida.  Since most of IGS (IBM) employees already work from home, that might not be an issue.  I'm waiting on a call from my other friend to see if he has learned anymore.
C. T.

----------


## Bellaboo

> I believe the Res Center is still owned by Hertz since it's also their Business Recovery site, but yes,* all the reservation agents have moved to the Data Center (not former yet, it's still their main data center*  ).  They've been trying to sell the Res Center for years, but nobody wants it due to the computer room still being there.


Only 1/3 of the first floor of building 1 had reservation agents in it and that was about 10 or 11 years ago. They were only there for about a year and then were removed. Hertz started letting the agents work from home after that and there was no longer need for the space. The internet was more responsible for the res agents demise than anything else.

----------


## Snowman

> what kind of IT?  Does it include programmers?


They at least had database and programming done there around ten years ago. It was kind of hard to forget because the year I graduated college they had an IT recruiter at some event trying to talk to us, I had already gotten to know several dev people who had worked there just from organizations and functions around town, so was well aware they just had done a massive layoff of IT people like a week earlier, thus it was not a lead I put any effort in following up on.

----------


## jn1780

Loves has been trying to buy the Reservation center for years. I'm sure once Hertz moves or outsource the Business Recovery site, it will be Loves that buys it. They also want the big parking lot across the drainage canal for land for a possible new warehouse.

----------


## daddycaddy

I worked for Hertz/IBM from 2000-2014. I am shocked Hertz is drinking more of the IBM cool aid. I am so glad a I left IBM.

----------


## Spartan

> Hertz warns 255 Oklahoma City employees of pending layoffs | News OK


They only have 255 remaining?

----------


## Bellaboo

> They only have 255 remaining?


The article says they have over 2,000 remaining.

I happen to know a little bit about this and Hertz has been 'shuffling the deck' of its upper management in order to cut payroll. Benn going on for several years now.

----------


## ctchandler

The published article says "About 230 local *information technology employees and 25 finance administration workers* were told that their positions "may be impacted" as Hertz moves its day-to-day IT support to IBM, the company said.".  I would agree with Bellaboo's estimate of local employees except I'm not sure that number includes reservation agents.
C. T.

----------


## Bellaboo

> The published article says "About 230 local *information technology employees and 25 finance administration workers* were told that their positions "may be impacted" as Hertz moves its day-to-day IT support to IBM, the company said.".  I would agree with Bellaboo's estimate of local employees except I'm not sure that number includes reservation agents.
> C. T.


I understand that Accounts Payable is involved as being outsourced, that may be the 25 finance employees. Also, if I understood correctly, some positions are being sent to Dublin Ireland. This should be under way in March, and there's been knowledge about this as far as 6 months back.

----------


## Spartan

> The article says they have over 2,000 remaining.
> 
> I happen to know a little bit about this and Hertz has been 'shuffling the deck' of its upper management in order to cut payroll. Benn going on for several years now.


That sounds more like it.

----------


## mugofbeer

Did i misread or did it say they were hiring 200 agents?  Where do they work if not on Pennsylvania ?

----------


## ctchandler

> Did i misread or did it say they were hiring 200 agents?  Where do they work if not on Pennsylvania ?


MOB,
Most agents are now working from their homes and have been for quite a while.
C. T.

----------


## MadMonk

> MOB,
> Most agents are now working from their homes and have been for quite a while.
> C. T.


While many reservation folk still do work from home, one whole floor is still used by reservation agents at the Technology Center.

Also, I wanted to post a correction to something I posted before.  After speaking with additional contacts I've learned that, while moving IT operations was a one point under serious consideration, that plan has been put on hold at the least and likely killed altogether - for the foreseeable future.

----------


## TheTravellers

> While many reservation folk still do work from home, one whole floor is still used by reservation agents at the Technology Center.
> 
> Also, I wanted to post a correction to something I posted before.  After speaking with additional contacts I've learned that, while moving IT operations was a one point under serious consideration, that plan has been put on hold at the least and likely killed altogether - for the foreseeable future.


Yep, to both of those.  I believe the reservation agents at the HTC are mainly the video chat ones that you can call up on a kiosk, not your standard phone agents which WFH.  The FL HQ was mainly meant for moving the NJ folks down there, and IT would stay in OKC, that's been the plan for as long as I was there, and figured it hadn't changed after I left a coupla years ago.

----------


## ctchandler

In today's Daily Oklahoman they said that Hertz was moving out of the facility in the Quail Springs area.
Does anyone have any idea where the people are going?
C. T.

----------


## TheTravellers

> In today's Daily Oklahoman they said that Hertz was moving out of the facility in the Quail Springs area.
> Does anyone have any idea where the people are going?
> C. T.


Their HQ is in Estero, FL, so maybe there?  Or over to the newly repainted and quite bright data center on the NW Expwy?

----------


## Pete

> In today's Daily Oklahoman they said that Hertz was moving out of the facility in the Quail Springs area.
> Does anyone have any idea where the people are going?
> C. T.


I had heard they may have already found a buyer for the Quail Springs property:







They have consolidated employees to their property on NW Expressway, which was not previously fully occupied:

----------


## Bellaboo

The consolidation is scheduled for the first week of May. It was earlier scheduled for the first of April but was moved back. 


Yep, moving to the worlds largest Waffle House.....smh

----------


## rte66man

> The consolidation is scheduled for the first week of May. It was earlier scheduled for the first of April but was moved back. 
> 
> 
> Yep, moving to the worlds largest Waffle House.....smh


rotfl!!! especially because it's so true.

----------


## ctchandler

I checked with some friends and they told me that they were moving into the Hertz Technology Facility (NW Expressway and MacArthur).  I'm amazed that they can consolidate three major facilities into one.  The last time I was in the Quail Springs facility (HAC) all of their floors were full.  Where will they fit into the original data center?
C. T.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I checked with some friends and they told me that they were moving into the Hertz Technology Facility (NW Expressway and MacArthur).  I'm amazed that they can consolidate three major facilities into one.  The last time I was in the Quail Springs facility (HAC) all of their floors were full.  Where will they fit into the original data center?
> C. T.


Lots of reservation agents work from home, layoffs of both Hertz and IBM folks at the data center, and probably some moving of folks to FL means they'll all fit.  When I left over 5 years ago, it was about 1/3 empty and more layoffs have happened since then.

----------


## Bellaboo

> I checked with some friends and they told me that they were moving into the Hertz Technology Facility (NW Expressway and MacArthur).  I'm amazed that they can consolidate three major facilities into one.  The last time I was in the Quail Springs facility (HAC) all of their floors were full.  *Where will they fit into the original data center?*
> C. T.


C.T.  They are moving to an open concept combing 4 groups into one big combined area. A lot of employees are NOT happy about this. Also, some of the groups, not too much, is relocating to Estero. The Data Center will be stuffed like a bunch of sardines.

----------


## Bill Robertson

My wife talked to a lady she knows that still works there. She is VERY happy she took a severance package and left a few years ago. She says she would hate what they’re planning.

----------


## MadMonk

> C.T.  They are moving to an open concept combing 4 groups into one big combined area. A lot of employees are NOT happy about this. Also, some of the groups, not too much, is relocating to Estero. The Data Center will be stuffed like a bunch of sardines.


They could free up some space by taking out the fitness center they put in a few years ago in building 1.   :Smile:

----------


## ctchandler

> They could free up some space by taking out the fitness center they put in a few years ago in building 1.


MadMonk,
Apparently you are a former Hertz employee.  Do I know you?  I worked for Hertz (off and on) from 1973 till I retired 2004.
C. T.

----------


## MadMonk

> MadMonk,
> Apparently you are a former Hertz employee.  Do I know you?  I worked for Hertz (off and on) from 1973 till I retired 2004.
> C. T.


Yessir, I was there in a couple different capacities; the last was in IT from 2006-2010.  Was a facilities grunt for a brief run ending in '94.

----------


## ctchandler

> Yessir, I was there in a couple different capacities; the last was in IT from 2006-2010.  Was a facilities grunt for a brief run ending in '94.


MadMonk,
I was IT the whole time.  I worked on the reservation system and my main responsibility was the rate system.  I also was responsible for the emergency road system.  We probably ran onto each other sometime.
C. T.

----------


## Pete



----------


## SEMIweather

They must have gotten a great deal on that paint after the Country Inn & Suites down the road got painted gray.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

This has to be surprising for the people who worked for Hertz prior to the early 2000s. Seems like management was almost obsessed with keeping a low profile in Oklahoma City.

----------


## ctchandler

Maybe it's "the last hurrah" for Hertz in Oklahoma.  I will say, John Hertz started Yellow Cab Company and went to specialists to select a color for his cars and the Hertz yellow was what he was told would attract consumers.  However I don't think he ever painted any rental cars or buildings with that color.  I'm not sure why they painted at all.  The rusted steel always looked good.  Conservative, not an attention getter but it fit in well with the area.  Anybody know how many positions are being transferred to Florida?
C. T.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Maybe it's "the last hurrah" for Hertz in Oklahoma.  I will say, John Hertz started Yellow Cab Company and went to specialists to select a color for his cars and the Hertz yellow was what he was told would attract consumers.  However I don't think he ever painted any rental cars or buildings with that color.  I'm not sure why they painted at all.  The rusted steel always looked good.  Conservative, not an attention getter but it fit in well with the area.  Anybody know how many positions are being transferred to Florida?
> 
> C. T.


I don't believe too many, but there was a small layoff this morning.

----------


## ctchandler

Bellaboo,
Any idea what functions?  I'm assuming it was a group of people from the same department.
C. T.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Bellaboo,
> Any idea what functions?  I'm assuming it was a group of people from the same department.
> C. T.


It was a random smattering through out. Not many, but typically old timers. The Mrs only knew one person from Fleet who had been there for 32 years. BTW, she's retiring in April after 41 and a half years.... time to go.

----------


## Ward

I've got a good number of friends who were long time employees of Hertz and were
 laid off recently.

The bankruptcy filing is not surprising, I just hate to see it.

On the plus side we should see a gazillion of like new ex-rental cars on the sale lots
very soon.  I may consider buying one if the price is right.

----------


## JDSooners

> I've got a good number of friends who were long time employees of Hertz and were
>  laid off recently.
> 
> The bankruptcy filing is not surprising, I just hate to see it.
> 
> On the plus side we should see a gazillion of like new ex-rental cars on the sale lots
> very soon.  I may consider buying one if the price is right.


I'd like to think that's the case but airplanes are parked just like the rental cars are filled to the gills at the rental lots, I was working at an airport this week and I passed by so many rentals, and just thought how easy 1 car could disappear, but I think they'll thin the rental cars out as things fire back up and the current fleet will be ridden hard until the new cars arrive.

----------


## Pete

https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/22/busin...tcy/index.html

----------


## Edmond Hausfrau

> https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/22/busin...tcy/index.html


Article says primary shareholder was Carl Icahn. Interesting.

----------


## ctchandler

> On the plus side we should see a gazillion of like new ex-rental cars on the sale lots
> very soon.  I may consider buying one if the price is right.


Ward,
Unlikely, they are filing under chapter 11, so they don't plan on going out of business.  Regardless, they are already the largest used car dealer in the country.  By the way, I'm a Hertz retiree (not that it matters).
C. T.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I've got a good number of friends who were long time employees of Hertz and were
>  laid off recently.
> 
> The bankruptcy filing is not surprising, I just hate to see it.
> 
> On the plus side we should see a gazillion of like new ex-rental cars on the sale lots
> very soon.  I may consider buying one if the price is right.


Hertz Just Dumped A Bunch Of Cheap Z06 Corvettes Onto The Market
https://jalopnik.com/hertz-just-dump...o-t-1843521667

----------


## Edmond Hausfrau

> Hertz Just Dumped A Bunch Of Cheap Z06 Corvettes Onto The Market
> https://jalopnik.com/hertz-just-dump...o-t-1843521667


All with automatic transmission? Hard pass.

----------


## SoonersFan12

> All with automatic transmission? Hard pass.


Honestly, I do not really blame them since they do not want to deal with burnt clutches when customers return the rental

----------

